# First fattie big mistake???



## Phil Chart (Jan 7, 2018)

i finally made my first fatties today. They rocked my wife loved them and now is thinking of a million ways to make more. We are hooked I made one with sausage (basically Jeffs recipe ) Thanks Jeff. And one out of hamburger with green peppers,onions and provolone. Hopefully I can post the pics 
Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the techniques they post


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 7, 2018)

Great job on your first fattie... they are addicting!


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

They look great! Nice smoke ring.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 7, 2018)

Delicious. Like!


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks guys next time I'm going to smoke them in my uds to get the bottom a bit more crispy


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 7, 2018)

These look great...  I would suggest next time to put the drip pan under the grate instead of right under the fattie itself...  This will let the bottom side cook better ...  and as said above..  they are addicting ... Is that what you meant by it being a mistake ??


----------



## dools103 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice Job..


----------



## shoebe (Jan 8, 2018)

They look great, nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

For your first time, you did a fantastic job!
Your bacon weave was perfect & it looked absolutely delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2018)

That looks Awesome, Phil !!:)
They just don't get any better.---Like.
Hard to believe that's your first one!!

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2018)

Sweet,porkalicious..and beefalicious Phil! Like that basket,looks like a handy tool.Where's it from?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 8, 2018)

That looks fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 8, 2018)

Once again thanks everyone for the comments and inputs 
Motocrash im not sure where I got that basket from but it comes in handy doing bacon wrapped aspergrass and other things too


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Great looking fatties and bacon weaves are looking wonderful. These became a huge hit at home after my wife finally tried them, She was hesitant thinking they would be to greasy.... Wow was she surprised. We have stuffed them with all kinds of stuff, left over Jambalaya was one of the hits. = Like


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 8, 2018)

Daaaaa..nnnng! 

Pretty nice!
Liked!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh man do those Fatties look scrumptious.
Great first cook!
The only mistake is getting addicted to them, but only then if your cardiologist finds out.

Congrats on making the Carousel!


----------



## Tallbald (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm very new but take your photos as inspiration! New OK Joe Highland owner here and still just rolling over in my cradle  (not even crawling!) in my learning curve. Ahh the smoking journey continues.
Thanks for posting. I've shown my beloved wife Penny your pictures and detect a hint of enthusiasm in her response too!
Don.


----------



## Chartski (Jan 9, 2018)

Look Amazing!  I know what I am trying this weekend!


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 9, 2018)

Good luck Don there's a lot of good info on here. Once you start smoking meat you become addicted. Just ask chartski
Chartski Fallow Jeffs recipe and technique and you will be happy. A few old fashions during the smoke. Life doesn't get better


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2018)

PC, Those are some fine looking fatties,they look much better than my Packers did this season !:eek:


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 10, 2018)

I agree with you crazymoon. It's a tough football season. Good thing I had meat to smoke to keep me busy this season


----------

